# End of the summer slump??



## blssed2bme (Jun 20, 2019)

Do you think that with school starting soon that earnings will pick up for deliveries? The Dallas market for UE and DD has been the pits for me for weeks.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Sure. Once the holidays arrive.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

When I delivered pizza, it started to get busier once October got here. It got even slower once school started in August through September.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

LOL, no my friend, Uber got all it's ants back, you are going to need more lube to keep driving, they are just getting started.

What's funny is that you will keep driving.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

yep...too many kiddos taking 2 dollar offers.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Past experience says yes, but conditions are completely different now. I'd say the likelihood of the rideshare/delivery business turning around is pretty low.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> yep...too many kiddos taking 2 dollar offers.


Around here, we call them "TOP DASHERS"

Experiment, learn, take it in the ass.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Around here, we call them "TOP DASHERS"
> 
> Experiment, learn, take it in the ass.


once the ants are gone....pay goes up


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

I think it has more to do with the customer base than the amount of drivers. I live 2 miles from a major University in a medium sized city. Once the students come back, demand skyrockets, for both delivery and pax.

On the other hand, if you are in a market driven by Summer tourism, then Summer would be your busiest time.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

jaxbeachrides said:


> ... take it in the ass.


Not just this one, but these forums are awash in homoerotic analogies.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Heisenburger said:


> Not just this one, but these forums are awash in homoerotic analogies.


I feel so useless… 🥲


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

blssed2bme said:


> Do you think that with school starting soon that earnings will pick up for deliveries? The Dallas market for UE and DD has been the pits for me for weeks.


With driver saturation expect even lower pay for orders. As Uber likes to say, less pay equals more money for drivers.

You’d be better off getting a job delivering for Jimmy John’s or a Chinese restaurant.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

blssed2bme said:


> Do you think that with school starting soon that earnings will pick up for deliveries? The Dallas market for UE and DD has been the pits for me for weeks.


Probably.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

It's been constantly busy here, but Uber just decided to drop all orders to $1 - $2 for like 10 miles....


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

sumidaj said:


> It's been constantly busy here, but Uber just decided to drop all orders to $1 - $2 for like 10 miles....


It’s probably busy because most drivers won’t accept those incredibly insulting offers. Uber is paying 3rd world wages here. How are you drivers even making it at that pay?


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Invisible said:


> It’s probably busy because most drivers won’t accept those incredibly insulting offers. Uber is paying 3rd world wages here. How are you drivers even making it at that pay?



With a VERY bad acceptence rate lol 

I spend most of my time at stores in ac browsing or getting items I need then acpt a ping if its worth it. Kinda rare these days though


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

sumidaj said:


> With a VERY bad acceptence rate lol
> 
> I spend most of my time at stores in ac browsing or getting items I need then acpt a ping if its worth it. Kinda rare these days though


So basically you’re not making much $ then. With those rates, you must only eat when you get the food samples @ Costco or Kwik-Trip.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I feel so useless… 🥲


Pardon miss, do you like cocaine?


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Invisible said:


> It’s probably busy because most drivers won’t accept those incredibly insulting offers. Uber is paying 3rd world wages here. How are you drivers even making it at that pay?


I haven't opened the UE app in a few weeks. 

Last night I made money on DD and believe it or not, GH. I made money on GH for the first time since February. I didn't schedule on GH fore the past two weeks and this week, I opened the GH app for the first time last night.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Hexonxonx said:


> I haven't opened the UE app in a few weeks.
> 
> Last night I made money on DD and believe it or not, GH. I made money on GH for the first time since February. I didn't schedule on GH fore the past two weeks and this week, I opened the GH app for the first time last night.


Hopefully GH makes a comeback because they used to be the best. When I was a Grubber, I didn’t sign up for blocks, although we were supposed to.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Hopefully GH makes a comeback because they use to be the best. When I was a Grubber, I didn’t sign up for blocks, although we were supposed to.


I finally stopped scheduling two weeks ago because I got tired of not making money. I made $27 on two deliveries last night with no schedule. I'm trying it again tonight.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Hexonxonx said:


> I finally stopped scheduling two weeks ago because I got tired of not making money. I made $27 on two deliveries last night with no schedule. I'm trying it again tonight.


Good for you!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I should just do the opposite of everyone else. DD has been ridiculous. UE is busy, and lots of good hiddens. Just got almost $30 for 2 miles. From a chick!!! 😂


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I should just do the opposite of everyone else. DD has been ridiculous. UE is busy, and lots of good hiddens. Just got almost $30 for 2 miles. From a chick!!! 😂


Yes be like George in Seinfeld and do the opposite. Glad you haven’t given up on chicks. You just gotta go both ways to make the most $.

Disclaimer: This response is only pertaining to delivery. I don’t care what people do or who they like in their personal lives.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Pardon miss, do you like cocaine?


Only diet caffiene-free. But actually I’m a Pepsi loyalist.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Glad you haven’t given up on chicks. You just gotta go both ways to make the most $.
> 
> Disclaimer: This response is only pertaining to delivery. I don’t care what people do or who they like in their personal lives.


I think I was misunderstood by many. Which makes it my fault - clearly I didn’t communicate effectively.

I never implied not taking chicks’ orders. I just suggested taking them at face value. I still say men usually tip higher.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I think I was misunderstood by many. Which makes it my fault - clearly I didn’t communicate effectively.
> 
> I never implied not taking chicks’ orders. I just suggested taking them at face value. I still say men usually tip higher.


Oh I thought you were declining all chicks orders. Makes sense now.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Oh I thought you were declaring all chicks orders. Makes sense now.


Noooooo. In fact I even said that most orders I do are from women. So logically speaking, so should most high tips be. But alas… though far fewer men, also most high tips from men, even on small orders.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> most high tips from men, even on small orders.


They're just trying to overcompensate. 😉


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Heisenburger said:


> They're just trying to overcompensate. 😉


No, I said what I suspect. Men are generally more lazy domestically challenged. But this will open a whole new can of worms, ‘cause immediately someone will come and tell me about this one male friend they have who is a regular Helga Homemacher, so I shouldn’t say that and it’s just prejudice. 😂

There is a reason why Mothers for centuries told daughters the way to a man’s heart is through his belly. Men are very appreciative when food is concerned.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> No, I said what I suspect. Men are generally more lazy domestically challenged. But this will open a whole new can of worms, ‘cause immediately someone will come and tell me about this one male friend they have who is a regular Helga Homemacher, so I shouldn’t say that and it’s just prejudice. 😂
> 
> There is a reason why Mothers for centuries told daughters the way to a man’s heart is through his belly. Men are very appreciative when food is concerned.


I maintain the exterior of the property while my wife maintains the interior.

The exterior is far larger than the interior.

Plus, I gotta wash the dishes on weekdays if I wanna eat.

I only agreed to this decades ago 'cuz my wife has huge butcher knives close by and she knows where I sleep.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> I maintain the exterior of the property while my wife maintains the interior.
> 
> The exterior is far larger than the interior.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I had imagined you as a woman, kind of like Judge Judy, a ball buster tyoe.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Interesting. I had imagined you as a woman, kind of like Judge Judy, a ball buster tyoe.


Judge and Jury.

13 personalities in my head.

Six males, three females, one crocodile, a blue jay and an unknown from outside the galaxy.

So, yes, sometimes a female ball buster. In that iteration, I use a nine lb. hammer to achieve the results you described.

I call it Thor's hammer.

By the way, Judge Judy determines her verdict within 20 seconds of the parties entering her court room.

No wonder she never moved up to superior offices during her career.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> I maintain the exterior of the property while my wife maintains the interior.
> 
> The exterior is far larger than the interior.
> 
> ...


But who’s the better tipper? Be truthful!


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Hexonxonx said:


> I finally stopped scheduling two weeks ago because I got tired of not making money. I made $27 on two deliveries last night with no schedule. I'm trying it again tonight.


What happened to your LOP offers?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> But who’s the better tipper? Be truthful!


The Judge and Jury.

And my two children.

The ball and chain is a tightwad and a skillfull negotiater.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> What happened to your LOP offers?


I still get those on DD every night. I meant that I don't schedule on GH anymore.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Hexonxonx said:


> I still get those on DD every night. I meant that I don't schedule on GH anymore.


So, my trip to Spokane through your region would still be profitable due to 80% of all offers are LOP?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Interesting. I had imagined you as a woman, kind of like Judge Judy, a ball buster tyoe.


Seems you have a keen understanding of posters.

Maybe you could profit as a consultant based on your keen intuition.

Plus, my tyoes are none of your business.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Hopefully GH makes a comeback because they used to be the best. When I was a Grubber, I didn’t sign up for blocks, although we were supposed to.


i turned GH on today...and....poop happened 💩


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> Plus, my *tyoes* are none of your business.


Most definitely not.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> So, my trip to Spokane through your region would still be profitable due to 80% of all offers are LOP?


Most nights I get 2-3 large orders. Some days, that's all I seem to get. It's unpredictable.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Interesting. I had imagined you as a woman, kind of like Judge Judy, a ball buster tyoe.


Judge Judy lived petty close to my house. You can file that information under “another piece of useless information from Seamus”.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Hexonxonx said:


> Most nights I get 2-3 large orders.


That’s what she said!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> most orders I *do *are from women.


Funny, Most orders I *take* are from women.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Sounds like a personal problem.

I recommend moving further away from judge Judy. She's quite the bossy type.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems you have a keen understanding of posters.
> 
> Maybe you could profit as a consultant based on your keen intuition.
> 
> Plus, my tyoes are none of your business.


Apparently i have to get powers like Ozzy to up my intuition.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Judge Judy lived petty close to my house. You can file that information under “another piece of useless information from Seamus”.


Thats cool! I bet she’d be a blast at the neighborhood parties, especially after a few cocktails.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Seamus said:


> That’s what she said!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Thats cool! I bet she’d be a blast at the neighborhood parties, especially after a few cocktails.


So is Martha Stewart. But the bartenders at studio 54 told me that she's a beitch, and I believe them.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> So is Martha Stewart. But the bartenders at studio 54 told me that she's a beitch, and I believe them.


I believe that, too. Those parties w MS, would have scrumptious food.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Probably.


It's more like a definite Maybe...do you think the Cowboys will win the SuperbOwl... ?


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

It might get slightly busier but the horrible offers will just be more frequent. All three of the major apps push for flat dollar low ball tip amounts now. It used to only be DD that did that. UE will only prompt % tipping over a certain $ amount and even then customers are just going to custom and putting on $2-$3 in most cases. I did go out for a little bit this morning and got a unicorn on DD $43 tip but that was a merchant website order which pushes % tipping.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I flipped on DD for about 20-30 pings. Not one was even half-decent. All were trash.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> So is Martha Stewart. But the bartenders at studio 54 told me that she's a beitch, and I believe them.


What were you doing in S54?!?! You perv!!! 😂


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I flipped on DD for about 20-30 pings. Not one was even half-decent. All were trash.


It sounds like they need a new nane, Trashy Dash.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> What were you doing in S54?!?! You perv!!! 😂


Not inside. I knew employees that worked there.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Not inside. I knew employees that worked there.


Oh, good. They all had cooties.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> It sounds like they need a new nane, Trashy Dash.


I find Door Trash to roll off the tongue more easily.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

doo doo dash


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Trash Dash.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Sweet I love cooties do you have some


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Sweet I love cooties do you have some


No cooties. Ever. I’m boring.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I flipped on DD for about 20-30 pings. Not one was even half-decent. All were trash.


been losing a lot of motivation lately to deliver. when it's busy with great pay, i love it, but when i either get requested with a low offer or being too slow, it gets so discouraging for me to go out and deliver.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Trash Dash.


just curious, of out of 3 delivery apps, what's your primary? i hardly do doordash and grubhub anymore. uber is my primary but as i said from one post ago, i havent been too motivated. just a weird wave how busy it is and then gets slow


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Be Right There said:


> I find Door Trash to roll off the tongue more easily.


Yes that’s better! DD could then expand their service. As drivers drop off food, the drivers can pickup their trash, too.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Chrisskates808 said:


> just curious, of out of 3 delivery apps, what's your primary? i hardly do doordash and grubhub anymore. uber is my primary but as i said from one post ago, i havent been too motivated. just a weird wave how busy it is and then gets slow


UE in the summer. But once fall comes around, unless I’m happy withonemediocre trip a day, I’ll be forced to go on DD. 

Never tried GH - they never switched my area to what I preferred.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Chrisskates808 said:


> been losing a lot of motivation lately to deliver. when it's busy with great pay, i love it, but when i either get requested with a low offer or being too slow, it gets so discouraging for me to go out and deliver.


I just soldier on. Many here will tell you to move on.


----------



## jtk131604 (Apr 12, 2017)

IMO this time around…end of the summer isn’t going to help much. Here in Houston anyway. Hope I’m wrong for those still driving around here who have shown a lick of sense here on the forum, I.e., not the brain dead ants who accept every ride because math is hard.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Chrisskates808 said:


> been losing a lot of motivation lately to deliver. when it's busy with great pay, i love it, but when i either get requested with a low offer or being too slow, it gets so discouraging for me to go out and deliver.


I know what you mean. It's a shitty feeling getting up in the morning knowing that your gonna put in a full day's work and still only make $35.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

@NauticalWheeler are you going to declare the winter slump over like Punxsutawney Phil.. ?


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Grubhubflub said:


> I know what you mean. It's a shitty feeling getting up in the morning knowing that your gonna put in a full day's work and still only make $35.


sunday night was amazing. tried yesterday but wasnt good. definitely gonna give wednesday a chance


----------

